# Latest mc port borks on ftp login?



## cpcnw (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone else found this or got a fix?

It just hangs with ;

(chdir first)

odd, even if I append the dir I want when specifying vfs link it does this. It will time out but come back into use!

Theres some stuff around the web relating to this but not on freebsd.

FreeBSD 8.0

Edit: In meantime is there any native console FTP client that can grab entire directories?


----------



## cpcnw (Feb 19, 2010)

Doh!

ftp> mget <dir>

(local directory of same name has to exist)


----------



## cpcnw (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmm, not really solved - its still an issue with mc! I was just answering my own question on using an alternative to grab a whole DIR !


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2010)

If no one else here has the issue either reinstall mc from scratch or file a PR (and/or contact the port maintainer).


----------

